# Pork chops with smoked cheddar mashed potatoes and peas



## biaviian (Aug 19, 2017)

This is the first time I've used my Anova for pork chops.  I cooked them for two hours at 139 then seared in a crazy hot cast iron pan.  I was using avocado oil that was smoking.  I used a smoked white cheddar for my potatoes and peas.  These were the best chops I've had.  I simply used salt, pepper, sage, and rosemary on the chops then into the bath.  I did not season after the sous vide.













2017-08-19 17.38.33.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Aug 19, 2017


















2017-08-19 17.40.44.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Aug 19, 2017


















2017-08-19 17.42.18.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Aug 19, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 19, 2017)

:points:
Points for that! Yummy dinner there. I would have enjoyed that. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## b-one (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks tasty,you need more food on that plate!:biggrin:


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2017)

Everything looks delicious!

Nice job!








   Al


----------



## biaviian (Aug 20, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,you need more food on that plate!


I love the plates; we bought them a few months ago.  They are as big as most dinner plates but there is very little angled so you have much more usable space which makes it look like more food is needed on the plate.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 20, 2017)

You had me at peas!


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice pork chops!  

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2017)

Excellent !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty from a little East of you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

